# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  VB Addin - Place Frames - Auto-position Multiple Frames

## MartinLiss

Title: Place Frames

Description: Some projects have multiple, layered, frames and it is awkward to edit them in the IDE. This add-in allows you to display the frames in a cascade fashion so they are more easily found and manipulated.

Feature list: Automatic cascaded frames from a menu item

Screen-shots: See Before.BMP and After.BMP in the zip file

Author name: MartinLiss

System Requirements: Nothing special

License info: N/A. Use it as you see fit.

The attachment contains a HowTo file that you should read before you attempt to use the add-in.

----------

